# Ghrp - 6



## amazingmeyer (Mar 1, 2010)

HEY BROS CAN YOU HELP ME OUT BOUGHT A FEW BOTTLES OF THIS STUFF HEARD FROM 1 SOURCE THAT IS GOOD BUT THAT WAS THE GUY I BOUGHT IT FROM ITS CALLED HARDCORE GROWTH GHRP-6 HAS ANYONE HEARD ABOUT THIS STUFF YET? IF SO CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT IT THANKS A MILLION! TRAIN HARD AS YOU CAN!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2010)

yes they are a good. read the post on the sight it says it all or google it


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 1, 2010)

What do you want to know about it?


----------



## amazingmeyer (Mar 2, 2010)

What does should i be taking?


----------



## toothache (Mar 2, 2010)

300mcg per day , 3 pins of 100 mcg every times, you cant take more than 100mcg per shot , its the limit your body can take, but you can shoot up to 6 times a day if you want, but its freaking expensive 6 shots per day


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2010)

GHRP-6 causes stimulation of the anterior pituitary gland which ultimately causes an increase in GH release.  Since GHRP-6 acts directly on the feedback loop which signals the inhibition of GH release, when natural GH secretion has been inhibited by long term synthetic use, GHRP-6 can be used to re-stimulate the natural production of GH.   GHRP-6 also affects the central nervous system, by protecting neurons as well as increasing strength in a way very similar to the way certain steroids in the Dihydrotestosterone family do.
Benefits of increased Growth Hormone levels through *GHRP-6* stimulation include:

Increase in strength
Muscle mass
Body fat loss
Rejuvenation and strengthening of joints, connective tissue and bone mass.
The most rapid side effect experienced with* GHRP-6* is extreme hunger, which typically occurs within an hour of injection.
*"If I were looking to figure out the best way to use GHRP-6 in a bulking cycle, I would simply take my favorite bulking cycle, and run GHRP-6 with it at a daily dose of 600mcg/day, shot post-workout. The reason for the post-workout dosing is to take advantage of the appetite stimulating properties, at the same time as taking maximum advantage of the anabolic properties of the GH release that it will cause.GHRP-6 is probably the most potent (non-steroid) weight gainer that I???ve ever used. Considering the price, legal status, and availability, these two are probably going to find their way into quite a few cycles over the next few years."*
*GHRP-6 Dosage Recommendations*

Typical doses of GHRP-6 range from 100mcg/day injected subcutaneously (for connective tissue strengthening) to 500mcg/day (for an anabolic effect). After experimentation with a wide variety of doses, and input from several people who have also used the product, I think that 500mcg/day is the upper limit of effective dosing for GHRP-6. Before bedtime unless used for bulking.
*GHRP-6 Storage Recommendations*

REFRIGERATE UPON RECEIPT. KEEP REFRIGERATED AFTER RECONSTITUTION
*For Research Purposes.


----------



## amazingmeyer (Mar 3, 2010)

Right on thanks thats very helpfull! Cheers all the best!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

Bodyfat loss is in fact false. In fact quite the opposite. When while using strong cutting agents it will inhibit fat loss.


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 3, 2010)

The Situation said:


> GHRP-6 causes stimulation of the anterior pituitary gland which ultimately causes an increase in GH release.  Since GHRP-6 acts directly on the feedback loop which signals the inhibition of GH release, when natural GH secretion has been inhibited by long term synthetic use, GHRP-6 can be used to re-stimulate the natural production of GH.   GHRP-6 also affects the central nervous system, by protecting neurons as well as increasing strength in a way very similar to the way certain steroids in the Dihydrotestosterone family do.
> Benefits of increased Growth Hormone levels through *GHRP-6* stimulation include:
> 
> Increase in strength
> ...


Stuff looks real good.  Where was this taken from?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just read Dat's study, has all you need to know.

/V


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 3, 2010)

I use 200 iu on empty stomach 20 min prior to meal. Usually take about 300mg ALA concurent to offset the GH I induced insulin reistance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2010)

200IU is a waste. Stick to 100IUs twice or 3x a day


----------



## tballz (Mar 5, 2010)

toothache said:


> 300mcg per day , 3 pins of 100 mcg every times, you cant take more than 100mcg per shot , its the limit your body can take, but you can shoot up to 6 times a day if you want, but its freaking expensive 6 shots per day





CaptRichArund said:


> 200IU is a waste. Stick to 100IUs twice or 3x a day



I agree with both these guys.


----------



## downtown (Mar 5, 2010)

Im going to go with Dats info, since hes actually done some real studys with blood work and all.  

200mcgs 3x a day, ive used his protocol before and loved it.  The only thing i do differently now is take the week ends off.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 5, 2010)

downtown said:


> Im going to go with Dats info, since hes actually done some real studys with blood work and all.
> 
> 200mcgs 3x a day, ive used his protocol before and loved it.  The only thing i do differently now is take the week ends off.



I too followed his protocol to a "T" with CJC/GHRP-6.  Why would you deviate from his proven path and take the weekends off?  You also said you loved it, why change it? 

/V


----------



## amazingmeyer (Mar 7, 2010)

How much is a mcg?


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been using GHRP-6 for 2 months.  I've also used GH before.  With GH you can feel the nutrients pulling into your muscles.  By that I mean you can feel a pump after your meals after a dose of GH.  Thing with gH is it makes my hands numb even at 2 iu a day.  GHRP-6 you feel the same pull of nutrients if you time it with your meals but no hand numbness except if you dose it to high or too often.  It seems to favor partitioning into the lean mass compartments.  I use it at 100-150 ug 2x per day. Also, I have arthritic knees and on this stuff just recently my pain is gone and I am training legs harder than I have in over a year.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 8, 2010)

very good information on ghrp-6, thanks


----------



## amazingmeyer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies been using ghrp-6 just for seven days and its great lots of power and i am eating like a horse too!


----------



## downtown (Mar 9, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I too followed his protocol to a "T" with CJC/GHRP-6. Why would you deviate from his proven path and take the weekends off? You also said you loved it, why change it?
> 
> /V


 

My hands where numb, and i got mad joint pain and stiffness, taking weekends off diminished the sides to nothing and i still got the desired results.  His protocol is awesome, but everyones body reacts differently, plus i work a IT kinda job, i need to be able to have feeling in my hands and fingers.


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 29, 2010)

downtown said:


> My hands where numb, and i got mad joint pain and stiffness, taking weekends off diminished the sides to nothing and i still got the desired results. His protocol is awesome, but everyones body reacts differently, plus i work a IT kinda job, i need to be able to have feeling in my hands and fingers.


 I know this previous post is old, but I also got very bad joint pain and numbness in my wrist, and elbows, while using ghrp-6. Everyone talks how this helps with pain in joints and repair, but this was not the case for me. Im not bashing this product, im just giving a little info is all.


----------



## jennygymbunny (Sep 29, 2010)

sounds to me like you should stop using it... sounds sketchy


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 29, 2010)

jennygymbunny said:


> sounds to me like you should stop using it... sounds sketchy


 You are correct. I have quit using this.


----------



## primero12345 (Jun 1, 2011)

how do you cycle ghrp-6? are there side effects when you get off of it? If so what are they and how can I offset them? I have never taken injectables before is there anything special I have to do or can I just get the dose I need straight from the bottle?


----------

